# New secondhand lathe



## landcrsr (Aug 28, 2013)

I bought a lathe last year to replace my very old Lang lathe, I hope I didn't go overboard! It's a Taiwanese TopTec precision lathe C6256 2M gap bed and 80mm spindle bore with 2 axis Dro and a taper turning attachment. I took it to work for a while as a young lad we had working there drove the work truck into the work lathe and shunted it out the wall, almost into next doors yard. It took around 4 weeks to repair the lathe, and we had some very urgent work needed to be machined. I was working as a Hydraulics machinist/fitter until my heart attack in October last year. The lathe is now at my home. Still trying to set up my little workshop in my shed 12M x 6M, and it is crowded with the lathe, a cylindrical grinder, surface grinder, shaper, and a large mill, and ancillary equipment. I will post more pictures later of my setup.


----------



## cidrontmg (Aug 28, 2013)

A serious lathe. Very nice!


----------



## kf2qd (Aug 28, 2013)

I guess this deserves a "You really suck..." Now a bunch of us are going to have a problem with lathe envy...


----------



## landcrsr (Aug 29, 2013)

sorry mate, bigger is better. but seriously I got it to do hydraulic cylinder repairs. It's a beautiful lathe to operate but doing fiddly little jobs it's overkill, and running a 10hp 3ph motor for a little 3mm pin yeah why not, love the DRO, next best thing to CNC. Need to install my little air compressor and run the air line around the shed soon (air comp 25cfm). I'll take some pictures of my shed as soon as I clean it and sort out some stuff an I had to rush the movement of my machines from my fathers place (had them stored there in working condition) as he was selling the house.


----------

